# Cutlery



## jabeech (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello, I am interested in purchasing a set of knives and I was wondering if any of you could tell me about the Sabatier line?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

While you wait for someone to add more details, try using our search function to find earlier conversations on this topic. Just click on the "search" button at the top of the page; type in "sabatier knives" and you'll get over a dozen threads that include those words.

Good luck!

While I'm at it, why not stop by at the Welcome Forum and introduce yourself. We're a friendly bunch of pros and amateurs who enjoy learning from each other.


----------



## cajunjoe (Jan 24, 2003)

oh

well, I'll be honest I have not used a sabatier, I've seen them and have felt their edge(s). they certainly seem adequate and competent to work professionally. I'm not aware as to where their steel is originated or formed, so I am not an authority!
I'd be very interested in what type of knife and how it does perform and to what extent.


----------



## jabeech (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks for the input from both of you. I already own a set of Sabatier Chefstar knives, and they are 100 % better than anything I have ever owned(nothing special) but I would like a real professional set to own for the next 20-30 years(hopefully)
I have narrowed it down to the Wusthoff Classics and Sabatier 
Grand Chef. Both look the same 3 rivits, full Tang, except I don't know how the Sabatier line is made.
It is something small to fret about but it is important to me to know. 
Thanks again for the info. I will let you know if I find anything more out.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I couldn't tell you anything about Sabatier, I'm a Henckels guy, i have a set of the twinmaster knives.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Jabeech:

If you can, get the Sabatier carbon steel knives made way back in the '70's and earlier. Upon examining a carbon steel blade made during the eras I specified, you'll see pitting on the surface of the blade. The new carbon steels have a surface resembling that of stainless and they neither sharpen nor cut as well as the older models. The old ones can be procured at ebay.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I am just going to say Forschners , the price and the way they feel just keep going . You might have to replace one every now and then but isnt buying a new knife fun ? Kinda like having a new baby is how I look at it . Just my opinion though , Doug ...........................


----------



## jabeech (Feb 1, 2003)

I think it is nice that all of you are being so helpful. I have a ten month old daughter that doesn't give me much time to be online, so if my replies are short or it takes me awhile to reply I am not trying to be unsociable. Has anyone been to Amazon.com? There are alot of knife sets for great prices. that is why I am wanting information on Sabatier. I want my knives to be an investment. I have more important things to spend money on, so I am always looking for a good deal. Quality is important. 
Thanks again for the help, the baby is hanging on my leg gotta go.


----------



## vito (Feb 4, 2003)

Hei, have you ever tried italian Due Buoi knives?
They are as good as Wusthoof and much better than Henckels.


----------



## jabeech (Feb 1, 2003)

I finally broke down and got the 6 piece Wusthof set. I actually went to the local dealer and tried one out and I liked the size and how they felt in my hand. I decided on the 6 piece set because I figured if I needed anything more I could purchase them one at a time, and I am pretty sure I wont need any less. I also purchased a magnetic bar, I heard that the blocks could keep germs and bacteria inside the slots. So thanks for all your information, and I will let you know how I like them.


----------



## cajunjoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Other sources to consider,
price-wise, e-bay.

I, I should say, my wife orders from knifemerchant.com, for my gifts. They carry a wide range and usually a good price overall.

I am fond of the Masahiro, although I see they carry the Shuns and Glestains now.

Regardless, good luck with your purchase and endeavors.

Congrats on your baby. I have 15 month old boy, it's the greatest! I love watching him eat, sometimes he enjoys it so much, that he starts to wiggle and dance in his seat.

Yesterday I made him angelhair pasta and squash bloosom flowers with refrito. Maple baked beans & beef brats & pineapple. Salisburry with rutabega-yukon mash (dash of horseradish).

As for carbon steel, I've worked with some (very talented) guys that swear by carbon. Always an option!


----------



## cajunjoe (Jan 24, 2003)

Always, work clean, wipe your knife after each slice if working with proteins, keep solution on station. Smell your knife. Congrats


----------

